# Redbull Pro Helmet



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

They don't, it's probably a wrap or vinyl job, or the manufacturer does a special run. Depends who the athlete is sponsored by, I've seen Oakley, Smith, and Bern all with Redbull branding. I'm sure there's more.

Who's helmet have you been looking at and thinking they're super comfy? If you post a pic someone might be able to tell you the model.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

heide07 said:


> Does anyone know what brand RedBull uses for their pro helmets? They look like they fit super comfy.


Boom


----------

